# Night Ops - Submersible Fishing Lights



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

Who uses submersible fishing lights?

If so what do you use?

I have a buddy that is thinking of these but they are WAY to $$$ for me:

http://www.nightopsgear.com/


Came across these as well...Still a little $$

http://www.underwaterfishlight.com/html/led_fishing_light_deep_drop_wi.html


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Id have a lot of fun floundering on a SUP with those... Would just use the gig pole as a push pole.. and would strap a clothes basket to the front to throw the fish in..


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Daggon that is a bunch of money for an underwater light.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*It would be the taint if you could mount a gig on your paddle. Talk about a light flounder set up!! Plus your that high up so you could see much better then wading.*


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been looking at Ebay recently, trying to piece together my own light setup. Mostly for NAV/safety lights, but I am also looking at putting some underneath for bottom lights. They are cheap enough and it wouldn't take too much engineering to make it happen.


----------



## NightOps (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Hoppinjon. If you have any questions, please feel free to email me at [email protected] I am the Manager here at Night-Ops and would like to be sure all your questions are answered on our product. Just to give you a little feedback, our lights are very durable, can withstand extreme temperatures, both salt & fresh water, waterproof, submersible, and will last 150,000 running hours, so you dont have to worry about replacing them for a long, long time  They are light weight, and very bright (144 LED's). I can help you with any other questions anytime. Feel free to ask 

Thank you!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

You can get the kind that clips to your 12V battery for less than $20. Just google 12v underwater fishing lights.


----------



## NightOps (Mar 7, 2013)

That is just for the light though. The Night-Ops kits include: Harness, track system, two light bars (144 LED's)-double coated in clear epoxy (submersible), 12v Lithium Ion water-proof battery, "Y" connector, Charger, and extension straps to ensure the removable harness will fit any Kayak, Canoe, or Paddleboard. They dont release until March 31st, but we have dealers in place all over the US and International if you would like to go tour the lights and see the difference. You can also check it out on Kayak Angler Magazine. -Jessica :thumbsup:


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Those are pretty BA! Wish I had some money to blow!


----------



## NightOps (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Donnie  We're pretty stoked. We will have some upcoming contests, as well as a few of our dealers.. If you want to check them out, here are just a couple places carrying them: Yak-Gear (TX), Manhattan Kayak (NY), South Florida Canoe Kayak (FLA), or Tidal Transit (Canada). There are many more if none of those are in your area 

Thank you!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Well I know what's going on my Christmas list.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nightops, wasn't tryin to knock your lights. They are way cool. Was just tryin to let hoppinjon know, it he was just lookin for a cheap fishing light, they're out there.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Those lights are awesome! For two hours of battery life...idk. I would use the hell out of 'em, but for way longer than two hours. I'd want six hours run time, but not for the cost plus two extra batteries. Sux to see such an awesome product so far out of reach $$$. We're kayak fishermen and for half the price of most of our boats, we need more than two hours run time. You'll sell some, sure...but you could sell a LOT more for the right price. Throw in two extra batteries and I might buy it for that price...maybe. $300 for 6 hrs run time and it would be very high on my priority list...$200 and I'd buy it tomorrow!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> Those lights are awesome! For two hours of battery life...idk. I would use the hell out of 'em, but for way longer than two hours. I'd want six hours run time, but not for the cost plus two extra batteries. Sux to see such an awesome product so far out of reach $$$. We're kayak fishermen and for half the price of most of our boats, we need more than two hours run time. You'll sell some, sure...but you could sell a LOT more for the right price. Throw in two extra batteries and I might buy it for that price...maybe. $300 for 6 hrs run time and it would be very high on my priority list...$200 and I'd buy it tomorrow!


Deffinetly agree with you on that Yakavelli. :thumbup:


----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

Donnie24 said:


> Deffinetly agree with you on that Yakavelli. :thumbup:


Totally agree!

Almost all of us yakers have already invested a LOT of money into our kayaks (Hobie owners know this too well). Add in the next most important gear...fishing rods and reels. Then add in the absolute essentials (Life vest, FF/GPS, safety gear, and so on) and then the GoPro or other camera gear.

I think you get the point....a LOT of $$$$ invested.

So adding in lights at $400 + is a very hard sell.

I am sure that you are selling your products but as Yakavelli pointed out if the price was right you would sell a lot more. 

This is why I have found alternatives that do the job. Maybe not as well but or as cool but cost vs functionality is the big deal breaker for NightOps products.


----------



## NightOps (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey guys! Thank you so much for your supportive feedback. Actually, we are trying to find a way to get the batteries less expensive, but currently there is only one outfitter that makes the waterproof, 12v Lithium Ion battery that is as strong as ours, and that is the most expensive part of the kit. You can order an extra battery for $59.99 and run it on the one harness system (capable of running two batteries), and you will double your run time. We also will be doing some pretty cool contests and giveaways so be sure to add the facebook page that I personally host so we can be sure you guys are included. So far, this is my favorite forum and I just signed up yesterday just to be sure I could personally reach you all for this post


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Jessica. I am curious. What would you say is the application these lights are designed for? I, personally, am looking for a light I can use for attracting fish such as speckled trout or crappie over the course of an entire 6-8 hour fishing trip. It takes time to attract schools of baitfish and, in turn, gamefish. Surely you guys could find a way to market these lights to the average kayak fisherman...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I use 2 star fire lights for gigging in my pa14 with a car battery. Very cheap and bright!


----------



## NightOps (Mar 7, 2013)

Certainly Yakavelli. We have hundreds of our lights going out to Kayak/Canoe and fish camps all over. (Internationally as well). Our application is designed for Paddleboards, Kayaks, and Canoes. We've had purchases from Surf Shops, Kayak Tour companies, Camp sites, Fishing camps. It really just depends on what you would like to use it for. We even had a couple bars purchase them for cooler lights.

Our whole kit is waterproof and extremely durable. We just had a TV crew lead an expedition on paddleboards down the Amazon and the lights came back without a scratch. The battery life is 150,000+ running hours, so you dont have to worry about replacements.

We do have a 1 year warranty program as well. 

The batteries are 12v Waterproof Lithium Ion batteries and can be used in Salt or fresh water. Even safe in pools and outdoor kitchens.

So really, it all depends. Here is a couple videos you can check out 

http://youtu.be/W8QVB8oWr5E

http://youtu.be/RqgELhaphoI


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh...you've sold me on the lights! Hands down. Those things are great! I want some really bad lol.

Thing is, I have the baddest, most expensive kayak on the market. If I were to get these lights, with the number of extra batteries I would need to use them properly (4 hrs isn't enough either), it would cost me a full fifth of the cost if my yak. Most yakkers would have to spend the full cost of their yaks on them...and keep in mind, most of us are only part time night-fishermen. 

All that said, I do appreciate you taking the time to talk to us about it. I just think most of us would rather spend a fraction of the money to rig up something of our own. We yakkers can be pretty crafty, especially when it comes to making something similar to the awesome things manufacturers want too much money for. I just think you'll be missing out on a ton of business you COULD have in the long run if you kept the your target consumers' wallets in mind. We aren't boat owners. Most of us started yak fishing because of the rediculous cost of boat ownership. I think the majority of your customers would not be kayak fishermen, but rich folk looking for a pretty accessory to spend some money on.

Hope you don't think I'm bitching too much Jessica. As I mentioned before, I just hate seeing something so awesome, so far out of reach. Give me 8 hrs of light and I have no problem with the price at all.


----------



## NightOps (Mar 7, 2013)

Definitely not bitching too much  I love these conversations. It gives me an understanding to be able to bring to the board meeting and discuss. I have an idea.. Yakavelli.. email me [email protected]


----------



## NightOps (Mar 7, 2013)

Or hoppinjon. Whoever is kind of the head of this conversation. I need someone to call or email me. I have an idea that might work for you guys  704-209-7349 or my email is in the post before. I am not sure how to private message on here.:thumbup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll take you up on the email, Jessica. I have an idea or two that you just might like to kick around.


----------



## NightOps (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay  I will be here waiting on your email.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Led lights between the sponsons on my Mariner would be killer.


----------



## NightOps (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Jason.. Our lights are able to be thrown over the side of a boat, but the harness only fits Paddleboard, kayaks, and canoes


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

NightOps said:


> Hi Jason.. Our lights are able to be thrown over the side of a boat, but the harness only fits Paddleboard, kayaks, and canoes


The Mariner is a kayak. It's got a unique hull type though.


----------



## NightOps (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay great. Our lights should fit in. One of our customers bought some for his Hobies. Our kit comes with extension straps to ensure it will fit any style kayak, canoe, or Paddleboard


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Are these "recon" lights offered without the battery?
Many of us already have a 12v battery onboard and could use it instead of another unique battery.

Read your website on these recon lights.
Is everything waterproof?
In some descriptions the words "waterproof" are used.
Descriptions of the same component and other components are described as "water resistant".
The words used do not meant the same to me.


----------



## NightOps (Mar 7, 2013)

Johnson, Yes, all components are waterproof. The battery is 12v Lithium Ion that is silicon encased and it too is waterproof. The Recon is not sold separately, the full kit is sold together.


----------

